# Girl Power - No males needed in this case



## Wild~Touch (Apr 24, 2011)

I found this interesting

http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/entomology/sites/default/files/wb_website_presspage_1.pdf


----------



## Snakewise84 (Apr 24, 2011)

yes it has been posted before but not with that much info. but great find.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 27, 2011)

Did anybody catch the interview with Dr.Warren Booth - latest episode on Reptile Radio ?


----------

